# Newbie



## Sam (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi there , I'm completely new to coffee machines,having looked at them for a few years now. Finally bit the bullet a couple of days ago and bought a Gaggia Titanium ( refurbed,but am sure it's new).

Have noticed that the water drips through whilst brewing , unlike what I have seen on various videos on the web where the water comes through at a reasonable rate. Anyone any ideas ? Thank you.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello and welcome. There are a few possible reasons why you are only getting drips.

1 - refurbished might mean "customer return" (they had the same problem, sent it back and it got sold again in a new box without being fixed as such)

2 - more likely, you're overfilling the basket so there's no headroom for the water and the coffee is too compressed and is restricting the flow

Or 3 - the coffee is ground too fine. You don't say what coffee you're using, but pre ground coffee is usually too coarse rather than too fine.

What grinder are you using (assuming you're not using preground? )

What's the flow rate like when there's no (or substantially less) coffee in the basket?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

What's the flow rate like when there's no (or substantially less) coffee in the basket?

ditto

if the flow rate is minimal - I'd return it before doing any adjustments whatsoever

good luck


----------



## Sam (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks you two. Grinder is built in to the machine and is set to about halfway .Have not tried to use pre ground. As it looks as though it is all automatic how do I reduce the amount going into the basket? Thanks again.


----------

